# Johnsongrass in Teff



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I've got a couple of fields planted with Bonus Teff this year in transition before adding a little bit more AU Grazer lespedeza acreage. The teff was planted 4 weeks ago, with poultry litter applied before discing/smoothing/packing. One field, I have a significant mix of johnsongrass in.

Any thoughts on control options? I know herbicide labeling for use in Teff is very limited. Am I limited to a weed wiper over the top here, as I've got a summer annual grass over a summer annual grass?

Did a search and didn't come up with any real responses to this particular combination.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Reed


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

well for starters, you probably will cut the teff every 4 weeks and that should be hard on the JG or at least keep it from going to seed. The only way I have been able to eradicate it here is to let it go to a seed head and nuke it with RU, or dig it out. Sounds like you have too much for the digging option so you will have to let your last cutting of teff go to get the JG tall enough to kill it with RU. Basically it has to be trans-locating fluids back to the rhizomes which it does more efficiently as it gets to maturity. I personally never had any luck with spraying roundup on small JG plants, kills the plant but it is back with a vengeance the following year. .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mow it and when the JG shoots out ahead of the rest let it get to about 18" tall and wipe it with Pastora. You will kill about 85% of it and then you will need to wipe again in late summer early fall.

It works very well here.....it kills it slowly....you will see the JG turn red at the stalks first.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Mike,

Any thoughts on the mix ratio for wiping with Pastora?

Thanks.

Reed


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

reede said:


> Mike,
> 
> Any thoughts on the mix ratio for wiping with Pastora?
> 
> ...


Pastora is applied at 1 ounce per acre in a spraying solution. It would depend upon your wiper system....if it was a tank system that used a sponge applicator I would mix maybe a 1/4 to 1/2 oz. in 5 gallons of water and a little surfactant and see how that went.

Regards, Mike


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Mike.

Reed


----------



## Limousin50 (Aug 7, 2017)

It took my hay fields over this year after the first cut. I'm letting the cows eat it down and then I'm going to drill back with a hay mix and hopefully that will chock it out maybe.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate to tell you this Limo.....but there is nothing that will choke out Johnson grass....I am afraid it's the other way around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dig it out. If nothing else it will help you understand what you are up against


----------

